# Miniature2011: original piano compositions every week, free to download!



## valedim

Hi everyone!
I would like to bring to your attention a new interesting project by italian pianist and composer *Francesco Di Fiore* called







​that every week gives us a new original composition for *solo piano* or *piano four hands* you can download *free* at http://www.francescodifiore.com/eng/miniature2011_eng.html

Miniature2011 started on january 1st 2011 and will ends on december 31st 2011.
Today it is composed of 15 compositions that will become 53 at the end of the year.

This "music diary" is a work in progress *open to all the artists* who can *send their contributions* at [email protected], or at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Francesco-Di-Fiore/286938343341 like already did the dutch composer Douwe Eisenga who every week creates the audio version of the miniature, and the italian artist Giorgio Gristina who creates drawings (figured transcriptions) on them. You can find their works at http://www.francescodifiore.com/eng/miniature2011_eng.html

There is also a dedicated mailing list. You can subscribe at http://www.francescodifiore.com/eng/miniature2011subscribe.php

For further informations visit Francesco Di Fiore website *http://www.francescodifiore.com
*

Enjoy! And happy playing!

Valeria


----------

